# My boys



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Well....what a couple of studs!!!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

They are so beautiful Kim! What a perfect picture. You need to enter that in a contest. Stunning!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

GReat picture! Those are two beautiful doggies!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, but no contests for me...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Ahhh long overdue! Nice to see your boys! Love that expression on Tucker - and what do you mean "he _thinks_" - he _is_ All That!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

oooh that is the perfact picture...your boys are so handsome! We should get to see them more...(hint...hint...)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well see, he does this thing with his head. Sort of a snooty thing.. Everytime I look at his expression, he makes me laugh...


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He is a very regal boy, I can see...he looks like he should be wearing a crown!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW!! That needs to be majorly blown up and showcased on your wall.

That is a great picture.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

but, but, he IS all that!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> but, but, he IS all that!


and a bag of potato chips......lol


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love that pic! I think they're both "all that" (and more).


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow!! Lovely GRs... 
Not sure which one is Tucker but I noticed that the lighter coloured one is always all high and mighty!! Is he the older?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Big man there just takes your breathe away. He has been one of my favorites for years.

Hooch


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

That is a perfect picture! You have beautiful boys there. So handsome.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yup, Tucker is the all so "high and mighty" boy. Funny someone should mention a crown. DogMomAbby had Tucker's photo on her web site for quite awhile. She had made me some notecards and what do you think she put on his head! LOL I didn't tell her to do that. She did it all on her own.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ahhh Kimm you don't post nearly enough pictures of your handsome pair. Great pose they both look so majestiic there.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful picture, a framer for sure. You have 2 gorgeous boys.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

That picture for sure should be framed. Great pics!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Very handsome and regal guys. I love the expressions. Look at me, arent I the most handsome guy you have ever seen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Very handsome Boys Kim.....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Kim, gorgeous! Shadow's coat looks good, has it been improving? Tucker cracks me up too, very stately pose there. I can see where he came from show lines.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

That is definately a framable picture...Just stunning their expressions and pose.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

absolutely stunning picture, belongs on a calendar to share with many,many golden lovers


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Kimm someone mentioned about Shadows coat. Lucky has a rather bad coat that looks good on the camera but doesn't have the correct texture (dry and cottony). Purina low premium foods was really bad for it. But anything "higher" makes it better but still not "right". Iams and Innova for instance didn't have a "coat" difference between them. Is that like shadow? He looks great!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Kimm someone mentioned about Shadows coat. Lucky has a rather bad coat that looks good on the camera but doesn't have the correct texture (dry and cottony). Purina low premium foods was really bad for it. But anything "higher" makes it better but still not "right". Iams and Innova for instance didn't have a "coat" difference between them. Is that like shadow? He looks great!


I find when I keep Shadow groomed more often his coat doesn't get so bad. As it grows, it gets something simliar to a little fuzz on the end of it. It's hard to explain. The hardest hit areas are the motion areas, like over and above his legs and shoulders. However, the fuzz does grow on the rest of his coat, too.

The Vet told me to try Melatonin, but that really didn't do much, or maybe it did??? He's on Canidae Lamb. He once had a stunning coat without any effort on my part. It's probably just a coincidence, but his coat starting have issues when switching to Timberwolf Organics. 

The killer? My niece's Golden is eating Iams (he's here again this week) he's overweight, but his coat is to die for...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

aroo roo from gracie what a couple of hunks you have there


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I love Tuckers expression!! They're both lovely looking dogs.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Have they just been to the hairdressers?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Kimm,

You should put that picture in a frame and keep it on your mantle. It is beautiful.


----------



## Pure Gold (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow....lovely Golden expression....they are truly both 'All That'!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is a great picture of your two a well as having a nice background for them to be in. Definately frame this one!!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Great photos Kim. For someone who claims not to be the photographer of the family, you do a great job. I still say you took the photo of Brinkley at last year's Ryley's Run and not DH.. I saw DH's work this year and I am more convinced its your work. They look like a wonderful handsome pair. Now get Bailey in there for the threesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Great photos Kim. For someone who claims not to be the photographer of the family, you do a great job. I still say you took the photo of Brinkley at last year's Ryley's Run and not DH.. I saw DH's work this year and I am more convinced its your work. They look like a wonderful handsome pair. Now get Bailey in there for the threesome. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you...I tried. I even had treats, but Bailey is afraid of the camera. We can get a photo from a distance and on the fly, but nothing planned. I have some photos of Bailey that DH took. He's a great dog and I'll miss him when Robin comes to get him this weekend.

I took the advice given by some of you. I printed this photo out on a "Good" color printer. It looks really nice in print. I think I'll have one made up. Right now it's taped where I can sit and see it while working...


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

What a beautiful photo! So glad to hear that you printed it out...it's the kind of picture you could use to have a pet portrait done, it's that good and it captures the personalities of your boys very well! They are wonderful looking dogs...


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

hehe!!
It looks like he should have a crown on his head!!! lol 
Great pic!
I would frame that one


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

They are both so handsome! What a nice picture for you to have! Kody always did that same thing with his head that gave him, what I always considered, that "regal" look too. Treats would make him pose like a statue...Jester, well...not so much :doh:

Thanks for sharing your beautiful boys with us!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> They are both so handsome! What a nice picture for you to have! Kody always did that same thing with his head that gave him, what I always considered, that "regal" look too. Treats would make him pose like a statue...Jester, well...not so much :doh:
> 
> Thanks for sharing your beautiful boys with us!


Oh, I have a great one of Jester for you...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I missed these! Tucker sure has a 'countenance' about him!

Your boys are very handsome, Kim


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

yup!! that is a great picture of your 2 handsome boys.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Kimm! They are both so beautiful!!!!! When I see photos like these, I see not only beautiful dogs, but beautiful owners too


----------

